# Hi Y'all



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

It's been a while since I've been here but I just wanted to say hi to all my friends including:

Jellybeans
bandit.45
pidge70
Chaparral
Affaircare
OldGirl
MattMatt
BFree
EI
B1
LordMayhem
happyman64
Ing
KanDo
Lifescript
Mrs T
arbitrator

New job, and family is doing outstanding.

I love you all and have you in my prayers.

mori


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Yoooooooooo


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Came in late but read up on you. Good to see you doing great!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

Been lurking.

Conan, you and Gus are some of my new favorite posters. You guys rock.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

morituri said:


> Been lurking.
> 
> Conan, you and Gus are some of my new favorite posters. You guys rock.


Blush! &#55357;&#56841;
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chaparral (Jul 17, 2011)

Stick around, your wonderful, level headed advice is sorely missed!


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

Chaparral said:


> Stick around, your wonderful, level headed advice is sorely missed!


I never forgot you Chaparral. You've been the voice of truth and wisdom. You are the rock of CWI.

Forgive me for not originally adding you to the list of my old time friends, I have now old friend.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Mori: Good to hear from you again! Get your butt back on here and start hob-nobbing again! We've missed you something fierce!*


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

arbitrator said:


> *Mori: Good to hear from you again! Get your butt back on here and start hob-nobbing again! We've missed you something fierce!*


Arbitrator, as much as I want to comply with your orders, my time is extremely limited but nevertheless, I will try to be a good soldier, old friend.

BTW how are you doing?


----------



## farsidejunky (Mar 19, 2014)

Welcome back. Good to see wisdom return.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

morituri said:


> Arbitrator, as much as I want to comply with your orders, my time is extremely limited but nevertheless, I will try to be a good soldier, old friend.
> 
> BTW how are you doing?


*Super! Have recently moved to the country working as a ranch manager/overseer, totally out in the middle of nowhere! The way I like it!*


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

arbitrator said:


> *Super! Have recently moved to the country working as a ranch manager/overseer, totally out in the middle of nowhere! The way I like it!*


But with WiFi nevertheless, eh?


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Mori.....


The Obi Wan....Master Po...the Yoda of TAM...


All fall short of the glory of Mori!


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

Mi amigo bandido.45, as always, I am happy that you are still Herculean strong, and always will be, the righteous rebel, como estas?


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

I was thinking about you the other morning.

Really pleased to hear from you!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

MattMatt said:


> I was thinking about you the other morning.
> 
> Really pleased to hear from you!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That I would be in your thoughts dear friend makes me smile, old friend.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

morituri said:


> Been lurking.
> 
> Conan, you and Gus are some of my new favorite posters. You guys rock.


/salute


----------



## ing (Mar 26, 2011)

Glad to see you. Even if you did forget me:rofl:


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Mori, Chap and now Ing! Man it's like the Jedi council is convening. Now if only Beowulf was here.


----------



## happyman64 (Jan 12, 2012)

Morituri

Its good to know you are doing well.

And that hand with the moving fingers is totally freaky!


Glad you came back and posted.

HM


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

ing said:


> Glad to see you. Even if you did forget me:rofl:


Ing you ol' dog, you're as bad as me. Even in 2011-1012 you were as common as a sasquatch.


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

happyman64 said:


> Morituri
> 
> Its good to know you are doing well.
> 
> ...


Hey Happy Man, thank you.

As far as my avatar, you know that I have always had a penchant for freaky avatars. I had to change them often otherwise I would feel like I was wearing the same underwear for a month. :rofl:


----------



## bfree (Sep 30, 2012)

Welcome back Mori. Your firm tempered common-sense approach has been missed.


----------



## Affaircare (Jan 11, 2010)

bandit.45 said:


> Mori, Chap and now Ing! Man it's like the Jedi council is convening. Now if only Beowulf was here.












This meeting of the Jedi Council is hereby called to order. 

Present: Mori, Chap, Ing, Gus, bandit, MattMatt, Conan, arb, Affaircare

Absent: Beowulf and Morrigan, AlmostRecovered, lordmayhem, weightlifter, Thorburn, SomedayDig and EI.


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

Affaircare said:


> This meeting of the Jedi Council is hereby called to order.
> 
> Present: Mori, Chap, Ing, Gus, bandit, MattMatt, Conan, arb, Affaircare
> 
> Absent: Beowulf and Morrigan, AlmostRecovered, lordmayhem, weightlifter, Thorburn, SomedayDig and EI.


That is so cool Affaircare.

I get first dibs on Yoda


----------



## Affaircare (Jan 11, 2010)

morituri said:


> That is so cool Affaircare.
> 
> I get first dibs on Yoda


Really, Mori, I think I look more like him. We are the same height after all  :lol:


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

I always saw myself as more of a Jabba the Hut type.


Ho ho ho ho ho....ha ha ha ha ha ......


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Dibs on Mace Windu.


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

bandit.45 said:


> I always saw myself as more of a Jabba the Hut type.
> 
> 
> Ho ho ho ho ho....ha ha ha ha ha ......


Gangsta style eh bandit?


----------



## KanDo (Jun 15, 2011)

Good to "see" you here again!


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

KanDo said:


> Good to "see" you here again!


Thanks and it's great to see that you are finally a free of the craziness of your XWW.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

morituri said:


> arbitrator said:
> 
> 
> > *Super! Have recently moved to the country working as a ranch manager/overseer, totally out in the middle of nowhere! The way I like it!*
> ...


* Verizonwireless out here at the Ranch ~ and shared Wifi at my Methodist Church when I'm in town!*


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

WB Mori. Sorry, I'm not here as often anymore and can only reply on a few select threads. Real life (working full time, going to school full time and a part time job) gets in the way.


----------



## RWB (Feb 6, 2010)

WB Mori,

Never forgot and have _"used"_ your quote many times...

*"Sex... the currency of the Affair"*, Mori, circa... a long time ago.


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

You have been sorely missed here sir.


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

lordmayhem said:


> WB Mori. Sorry, I'm not here as often anymore and can only reply on a few select threads. Real life (working full time, going to school full time and a part time job) gets in the way.


No worries, that was also my situation until recently. It is still great to see you and my other TAM buds are doing good.



RWB said:


> WB Mori,
> 
> Never forgot and have _"used"_ your quote many times...
> 
> *"Sex... the currency of the Affair"*, Mori, circa... a long time ago.


That is great RWB. Here's something you can attach to it "mostly used to purchase cheap goods and services." 



pidge70 said:


> You have been sorely missed here sir.


Thank you pidge. My heart goes out to you and your loved ones for the passing of your brother. You're in my prayers, my friend.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

Mori and LM both on this thread? Jedi Council is in session I guess then...


----------



## krismimo (Jan 26, 2011)

Hi Mr. M! It is soo nice to see you!!! Gald to hear things are ok...


----------



## Decorum (Sep 7, 2012)

I'm standing in the back waiving, you were tapering off just when I started reading on TAM but I have been helped by your post. I was glad to see your name pop up again.
Its always encouraging to hear a good report. Take care.


----------

